
DIY air filter for polluted cities - arnie001
http://particlecounting.tumblr.com/post/55483627230/how-to-make-a-diy-air-purifier
======
hgbrian
Smart air filters has a similar idea:
[http://smartairfilters.com/en](http://smartairfilters.com/en)

Both projects use a Dylos particle counter, which is a great tool.

------
olva22
I built a very similar thing in the US. I don't know where these fans or hepa
filters are sold, but I buy a standard 20" boxfan at walmart ($16ish USD), and
a 3M Filtrete AC filter in 20x20x1" size (also ~$15USD). These come in
different ratings, so I buy the "allergen reducer" rating or higher.

Duct tape to the back of the box fan, done.

~~~
olva22
Fan like this:
[http://www.lowes.com/pd_625625-1225-HBF2010A-WM_0__](http://www.lowes.com/pd_625625-1225-HBF2010A-WM_0__)

Filter like this: [http://www.walmart.com/ip/Filtrete-Advanced-Allergen-
Reducti...](http://www.walmart.com/ip/Filtrete-Advanced-Allergen-Reduction-
Filter-Available-in-Multiple-Sizes/42132268)

They even have a filter embedded with carbon if you're a smoker.

------
mariusz79
I would add activated carbon filter to remove even more stuff

